# Piano Concerto



## Kazooie (Oct 28, 2012)

All but done, just needs a fix up when the violins come in at 0:17, and I need to write in the bowings.
Piano Concerto by seantel on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

1ish month and I'm almost done!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Dec 16, 2012)

Really nicely done!!! You are very talented.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks! :hug::


----------

